# TTC #2 naturally after a Clomid Baby



## Neon_Star (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi,

Has anyone been able to get pregnant naturally after having a Clomid Baby? If so, how long did it take?

It took 4 years and 6 cycles of Clomid to fall pregnant with my DD. I sometimes wonder if I would need to take it again should we decide to have more children.... so far my cycles have not been anywhere near as painful or irregular as they used to be since having my DD (touch wood).

If I did need fertility assistance again, is access to Clomid for a second child easier? Our gynae dept made us jump through hoops for years before we were given fertility help the first time.

Thank you


----------

